# Looking for used jeep!



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm looking around for a used jeep, with or without a plow. If I find one w/o a plow I'll outfit it with a snoway.

I've owned two jeeps in the past, both YJ 6cy, 4.0L... 
What im wondering is how does the 4CYL do plowing? Enough power? I'm thinking about a 4cyl to save on gas a little.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

a guy i knew used to plow with a jeep had a 7' on it i think it was a 94 or 95 cherokee with a 4 banger and it pushed some serious snow. also he owned a towing company and outfitted it with a custom push bumper that fit into the plow frame and it pushed some trucks around too


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

bigjeeping said:


> I'm looking around for a used jeep, with or without a plow. If I find one w/o a plow I'll outfit it with a snoway.
> 
> I've owned two jeeps in the past, both YJ 6cy, 4.0L...
> What im wondering is how does the 4CYL do plowing? Enough power? I'm thinking about a 4cyl to save on gas a little.


What kind of Jeep are you looking for? I have an 86 CJ7 with 6.5 Meyers that I'm thinking of selling. It has a V-8 though...


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm looking for something a little newer than 86.. but what are you asking? Post a pic or 2. I'm a sucker for a good deal.

Edit: Forgot to put this.. im looking for a great deal on a YJ, preferrably 4cyl. Something that doesnt need any significant work.


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Don't worry about the 4 banger being guttless... It is, but it works well... Here's a pic of our "close quarters snow weapon"...










A 4 cylinder, auto. Fitted with a 7' Western... This little bugger pushed like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

I wouldnt get a 4cyl to save on gas. They dont do much better than the 6cyl, especially if you add much weight (plow frame) or larger tires. Although, A valid reason to get a 4cyl is the initial purchase cost is generally lower than a 6cyl so if you are trying to get into a fairly cheap, small, plow truck, a 4cyl would probably fit the bill. 
The 4cyl comes with 4.10 gears if you get the 5 speed. Thats a good thing for plowing. 
I have a 4cyl YJ that Ive been offroading for a few years and its been reliable for me despite the way Ive treated it. Im retiring it from offroading and am looking for a plow setup for it now. I wish I could tell you how it does plowing ,maybe after this season. I suspect it will be slower than a fullsized truck and probably not as capable of busting through drifts, piles or deep heavy snow. not because of the 4cyl but because of its weight, or lack there of.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have considered selling my 98 wrangler with western plow....but the one guy I talked to insulted me because he was ignorant about jeeps in general. if you won't do that then feel free to email me and I will give you the scoup....LOL [email protected]


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Donny O. said:


> I have considered selling my 98 wrangler with western plow....but the one guy I talked to insulted me because he was ignorant about jeeps in general. if you won't do that then feel free to email me and I will give you the scoup....LOL [email protected]


I've been around jeeps for a while and truely appreciate them. Never put a plow on one of mine though because they were lifted too high! Just emailed you, so let me know what you have!


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

i sent you an email with all the info. I don't WANT to sell it but i do WANT to get rid of some credit card debt so I would sell it......confused yet!! 

BTW if it was lifted anymore the plow would have to be lowered. they waivered on even putting it on there but it works fine with the lift I have.....4" lift would be too much i think.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

The only plowing with a jeep I've done was using my buddy's and he has a snoway with downpressure. Backblading small drives worked great!

My question is for those who don't have a plow with downpressure... How do the lighter-weight plows do with backblading?


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

mine doens't have "down preasure" but it has what they call scrape lock. i guess it jsut hole the preaasure in the lines so the plow won't lift up....but if I hold the down button for a second it will go into float. the preasure it holds is adjustable and i think i'm going to turn it up a bit. it didn't do to bad but obviously not as good as the unimount that was on my dads halfton truck.


----------



## AmericanHandymn (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's some info on one I might be selling....if you are interested send me a pm and we can talk pricing. 


I am considering selling a 1999 Jeep Wrangler and I am curious as to what most of you think it would go for. I know pics would help, but I don't have any right now (not my rubi in my avitar)Here's the info.

It currently has a 7ft Western snow plow (around 2 years old) on it which was used to plow 3 personal drives but that may be coming off if the current buyer isn't willing to pay for it. 


1999 Jeep Wrangler Sport

Blue with Black soft top

6cyl

5spd

Full hard doors

Power windows and locks (yes I am serious)

AC, tilt, AM/FM 

110k miles

Newly rebuilt transmission

New centerforce clutch

New headers

New borla exhaust

New U-joints

Newer brakes

2 in budget boost style spacers

Bilstein shocks

30" BFG AT's

Class 3 trailer hitch and wiring




It is in excellent shape with only normal wear for it's age. It has not been in any accidents and is a 1 owner. It currently runs on synthetic oil and has always been well maintained. 


I know what I think it is worth and I know what KBB, edmunds, and NADA say it's worth but I am looking to get a market opinion. Let me know what you think and if you are interested. NO TRADES. Pics will follow eventually.


----------

